# szafarz



## Hikee

Cześć wszystkim,

Tłumaczę wiersz na angielski. W wierszu tym znajduje się słowo "szafarz". Szukałem, ale nie mogę znaleźć angielskiego odpowiednika. Zgaduję, że brak słowa o tym znaczeniu w angielskim jest spowodowany różnicą kościołów dominujących w obydwu krajach (katolicki w Polsce, anglikański w Anglii). Bardzo jednak chciałbym się mylić, więc jeśli ktoś może podwarzyć moje rozumowanie, byłbym bardzo wdzięczny 

Hello everybody,

I'm translating a Polish poem into English. Therein is a word "szafarz" (a lay Catholic Church dispenseur of Eucharist during liturgy). I've been looking all over for an English substitute, but it appears there isn't one. I'm guessing it's because of the difference in church dominance in both countries (Catholic Church in Poland, Church of England in England). However, I would very much like to be wrong, so if you are in any way capable undermining my reasoning, please do


----------



## Thomas1

Z tego, co się orientuje 'szafarz' nie jest terminem zarezerwowanym dla Kościoła rzymskokatolickiego. Słowo było używane w kontekstach niezwiązanych z rozdawaniem komunii. 

Jeśli nadal masz problemy z tłumaczeniem, podaj źródło (najlepiej z linkiem do wersji online jeśli jest dostępna) i fragment wiersza (można cytować do 4 wersów).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Z tego, co się orientuje 'szafarz' nie jest terminem zarezerwowanym dla Kościoła rzymskokatolickiego. Słowo było używane w kontekstach niezwiązanych z rozdawaniem komunii.
> 
> Jeśli nadal masz problemy z tłumaczeniem, podaj źródło (najlepiej z linkiem do wersji online jeśli jest dostępna) i fragment wiersza (można cytować do 4 wersów).



Wg słownika języka polskiego PWN szafarz to:
1. «w dawnej Polsce na dworze magnackim i folwarku szlacheckim: osoba nadzorująca gospodarstwo domowe i zarządzająca spiżarnią»
2. «w dawnej Polsce: urzędnik zajmujący się sprawami finansowymi państwa»
3. «w XVI–XVIII w.: urzędnik miejski zawiadujący skarbem miasta»
4. «osoba rozdająca jakieś dobra lub zawiadująca nimi»

W języku podniosłym i poetyckim szafarz to rozdawca.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> W języku podniosłym i poetyckim szafarz to rozdawca.


Więc może szeroko pojęty angielski 'giver' byłoby dobrym tłumaczeniem?


----------



## dn88

Maybe "steward" would work.

For example "szafarz łaski Bożej" = "a steward of God's grace" (about 229,000 results on Google).


----------



## wolfbm1

Chodzi chyba o słowo acolyte albo lay minister.
Więcej na ten temat jest w Google: szafarz akolita.


----------



## NotNow

A layman who distributes communion is called a Eucharistic minister.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Maybe "steward" would work.
> 
> For example "szafarz łaski Bożej" = "a steward of God's grace" (about 229,000 results on Google).


Może to być odpowiednie słowo, ale potrzebne są informacje, o które prosiłem w poprzednim poście. Uwaga na wyniki z Google: wyników dla "a stewrd of God's grace" jest dużo mniej. Po kliknięciu na ostatnią stronę wyników, podana liczba na pierwszej stronie kurczy się do: Page 3 of about 199 results  (0.30 seconds).


----------

